# SMS Spam



## Unregistriert (6 November 2008)

Habe heute von der o.g. Nummer 01771781440 folgende SMS bekommen:

"Duhuu,hab mich gestern nacht nicht getraut dich anzuschreiben.Bin die Silvi und mach das hier zum erstenmal.Darf ich dir 1 Foto und meine Handynummer schicken?"

Ich bin übrigens weiblich und war gestern Nacht gar nicht online...selbstverständlich gebe ich meine private Handynummer so gut wie niemandem - und schon gar nicht übers Internet! - weiter...möchte mal wissen, woher "Silvi" die Nummer hat...! 

LG


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Hallo, 
hab heute genau die selbe SMS bekommen. 
"Duhuu, hab gestern nacht nicht getraut,......" 
War kurz davor dass ich drauf antworte, bin nämlich auch weiblich. Meine Kollegin hat mich dankender Weise davon abgehalten. 
Find das nur noch eine Sauerei. 
LG


----------



## Reducal (11 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Spam*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...möchte mal wissen, woher "Silvi" die Nummer hat...!


Vielleicht aus Jux übers Internet, siehe hier z. B.: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand.../39274-angebliche-flirt-sms-9.html#post256946


----------



## Unregistriert (12 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Spam*

also ich habe heute auch diese sms erhalten, und dann mal über einen service von eplus nachgefragt, welches netz die nummer hat, es ist laut dieser auskunft E-Plus.

Da ich Base habe habe ich da mal angerufen und musste feststellen, dass die nummer gar nicht vergeben ist "die von ihnen gewählte nummer ist zur zeit nicht vergeben"...

da frage ich mich, was die sms soll, wenn man die nummer gar nicht erreichen kann...


----------



## Marco (12 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Spam*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> da frage ich mich, was die sms soll, wenn man die nummer gar nicht erreichen kann...



Ganz einfach du sollst nicht anrufen sondern zurückschreiben für 0,20 - 4,99 Euro pro SMS...

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Spam*

die masche funktioniert folgendermaßen:
ihr schreibt zurück unter normalen eplus konditionen für eine sms....danach bekommt ihr erneut sms mit der richtigen kosten absendernummer wo auch die sms 2 euro kostet. da es sich um die nummer um eine normale eplus nummer handelt und keine kosten angegeben sind kostet es nichts....


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Ich habe diese SMS auch gerade eben erhalten... hab sofort gemerkt, dass das SPAM sein muss... a) ist es gestern Montag abend gewesen und da war ich zuhause und dann im Bett und b) bin ich weiblich und hab bisher keiner Silvi meine Nummer zukommen lassen.

Wir haben uns hier auf der Arbeit köstlich darüber amüsiert!!! Und jetzt wird die SMS gelöscht, fertig


----------



## Unregistriert (26 November 2008)

*AW: SMS Spam*

jetzt bin ich extrem sauer....ich dachte, ich wäre der einzige, der die SMS bekommen hat 

Wie kann man sich eigentlich vor solchen Nachrichten schützen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Absender zu ermitteln und diesen anzuzeigen?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Dezember 2008)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Bei mir kam Heute auch eine solche SMS.

Folgender Inhalt: "So wieder zuhause und karte geladen! Darf ich dir nun nochdas foto und die nummer schicken,wo du mich erreichenkanst oder biste nun sauer und willst net mehr?"

Hab natürlich direkt die Nummer gegooglet und die Seite hier gefunden 

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Habe auch so eine ähnliche SMS von dieser Nummer bekommen und nicht darauf reagiert, da ich meine Handy-Nummer ebenfalls grundsätzlich nicht im Internet hinterlege oder sie fremden Personen gebe. Mich würde aber interessieren wie meine Nummer dann doch bei so einer`Firma`landen kann? Weiss dass jemand?


----------



## webwatcher (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Spam*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mich würde aber interessieren wie meine Nummer dann doch bei so einer`Firma`landen kann?


Ein großerTeil des SMS Spam erfolgt ungezielt, d.h es werden Nummerblöcke "abgegrast"


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Aha... und was macht man, wenn man dan regelmäßig von denen bespammt wird?


----------



## Cora69 (26 Februar 2009)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Ich habe gestern von 01771781440 eine ähnlich Sms erhalten. Hmmm Cora hier!Hab mich gestern nicht getraut zu schreiben!Wenn ich dir nun meine nummer und ein foto schicken (so geschrieben) rufste mich dann an und nimmst mir meine angst?". Das fatale ist dass die Kurzform meines Namens und Internetname "Cora" ist und dass ich seit 1 Monat endlich in Mailkontakt über diesen Namen mit einem ausländischen Mann bin, der ebenso immer ! statt . und alles ohne Leerzeichen schreibt.  der sich seit 7 Jahren nur getraut zu mir mit stummen Anrufen Kontakt aufzunehmen, und der mir angekündigt hat, diese Woche anzurufen, weil ich heute 40 werde. Das war mein Ultimatum. Deshalb war ich erst im 7. Himmel und bis dann meine sms-antwort nur eine sms Serie von 7111 Kurzwahl bekam. Indem mir erst heißes Foto" (würde er nie tun) zugesagt wurde, und immer wieder aufgefordert wurde, auf1,99 €-Nr. zu antworten. schärfste war dann das. 5: Fairplay bitte!Sie antworten nicht! Senden Sie OK oder "Ende".  Wenn ich mit meinem Verehrer nicht derzeit so guten Mailkontakt gehabt hätte, wäre ich nach so einer sms heute an meinem Geburtstag abgestürzt.und eben gings mit den sms weiter. :wall: Kann man das irgendwo unterbinden, blocken?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2011)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich hab heute eine Sms von der Nummer 015778962614 um 13:06 Uhr erhalten mit dem 
Inhalt: 

du bist aber schwer zu erreichen, und bist du auch Single und hast Lust was zu unternehmen dann melde dich mit JA oder aber wenn es nervt mit STOP !!!

Ich war iritiert und hab direkt mal die Vorwahl gegooglet, welche ja eine Base-Nummer ist, somit dachte ich, es sei egal, wenn ich antworte, denn es ist ja umsonst!
Hätte ja ein Freund sein können, mit neuer Nummer, der mich verappeln wollte, naja also hab ich geantwortet: Wer bist du?

Danach hab ich die Nummer im Internet gegooglet...und kam auf die Seiten, wo andere auch von ähnlichen Nummern belästigt werden.
Habe daraufhin bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen, die können einem leider auch nicht viel weiter helfen! Jetzt warte ich erstmal meine nächste Rechnung ab und falls mir Geld abgehoben wurde, werde ich das Formblatt der BNA ausfüllen und abschicken!
Ich hoffe natürlich, dass es keine Konsequenzen bzw Kosten mit sich trägt, naja sonst werd ich das Geld zurückbuchen lassen...aber ist natürlicht echt ne totale Abzocke und Zeit hab ich auch nicht auf son Scheiß!!!

Also ich kann nur ALLEN raten, die solche SMS erhalten und nicht wissen, wer der Absender ist, NICHT ZURÜCKRUFEN ODER SMS SCHREIBEN!!!!!

Liebe Grüße
M.J.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Also ich habe heute diese sms bekommen:
INFO: Tanja aus deiner Region hat ihnen eine Private Date Einladung + Kostenloser MMS/Videobotschaft hinterlassen. Zum kostenlosen Abruf senden Sie JA zurück.


Woher haben diese Leute meine Nummer?
Hat noch jemand so ne sms bekommen und kann mir sagen was ich evtl.dagegen tun kann?
weil des war ja nicht das erstemal und des nervt ganz schön...

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Ach ja, die Nummer von der die ...Tanja aus deiner Region... sms kam war 015778399616...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Hab heute Mittag genau die gleiche SMS mit gleichem Absender bekommen! Reine Abzocke, einfach iggnorieren, drüber lachen und löschen. Ist jetzt schon meine dritte SMS die ich kriege und ich wußte sofort das das nur Verarsche ist, also Finger weg Leutz!

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (10 April 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

habe schon zwei der nachrichten erhalten von unterschielichen absendenummern.
sowas ist ganz schön dreist, vor allem weil eine um ca. 00:30 Uhr kam und eine woche später einer um 05:00 Uhr. Ich frage mich wie man am besten dagegen vorgehen kann, aber da die nummer ständig wechseln dürfte es schwierig sein. gibt es eine zentrale stelle die sich um so etwas kümmert und die nummer sperrt?


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also ich habe heute diese sms bekommen:
> INFO: Tanja aus deiner Region hat ihnen eine Private Date Einladung + Kostenloser MMS/Videobotschaft hinterlassen. Zum kostenlosen Abruf senden Sie JA zurück.



Habe heute auch diese "nette" SMS erhalten. Absender ist 015775341457. Das musste ich meine Frau erst einmal erklären..... 

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Habe die sms grade eben erhalten und gegoogelt. Zum Glück hab ich euch hier gefunden und die sms sofort gelöscht. Super, dass es solche Foren gibt


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (4 Mai 2011)

*dtms GmbH / mobileview*

Verantwortlich für den Spam für die 22430 sind laut e-Plus:

dtms GmbH / mobileview
Flughafenstr. 54b
22335 Hamburg
Email: QM Klammeraffe dtms.de
Erreichbarkeit: Mo.-Fr. 09-18 Uhr
Hotline-Festnetz: 0800-2009696
Fax-Nummer: 040-53908550
Hotline-Kurzwahl: 582710

Sofort beschweren bei:
Bundesnetzagentur Rufnummernmissbrauch
-> Handy - Premium-SMS/SMS 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Alexander007 (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Habe dieses Forum leider erst heute entdeckt. Die Absender-Nummer meiner sms war die 015775341457
Text: "du bist aber schwer zu erreichen, und bist du auch Single und hast Lust was zu unternehmen dann melde dich mit JA oder aber wenn es nervt mit STOP !!!"
Habe leider dort zurückgerufen um zu erfahren, wer die sms geschickt hat. Da niemend rangegangen ist, habe ich als Antwort "STOP" zurück geschickt. Diese sms ging jedoch nicht raus!?
Mal sehen was passiert! Werde über meine nächste Rechnung berichten!
Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie die "Abzocke" funktionieren soll? Ich habe weder was bestellt, noch jemanden beauftragt oder Kontakt zu jemandem gehabt!?
Grüße


----------



## Marco (4 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*



Alexander007 schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie die "Abzocke" funktionieren soll? Ich habe weder was bestellt, noch jemanden beauftragt oder Kontakt zu jemandem gehabt!?
> Grüße


Wenn du die Beiträge vor deinem liest, wird dir klar, wie es funktioniert.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Hi habe das genau das gleiche SMS von +4915775341457 am 05.05.2011 um 12:33 Uhr bekommen habe gelesen und direkt gelöscht, ich wüsste da stimmt was nicht wenn du einmal drauf reagierst dann bist du drin immer bei solcher SMS oder Emails direkt löschen dann hast du kein Kopfschmerzen mehr.
LG
Babylon


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Hi ihr,
auch ich hab heute komische Ereignisse auf meinem Handy gehabt.

1. Nummer 01624076518 hätte versucht mich anzurufen. Ich kenne diese Nummer nicht, dacht mir aber nix weiteres dabei..
2. Nummer +4934192788359 ruft mich an. Ich nehme ab und höre rein gar nichts.. 
3. Vor ein paar Minuten kommt eine SMS von 015773964279 mit diesem Inhalt:

"Hey Du, vote bitte für Josua und Benni bei Secret-Talents. Das ist ein Wettbewerb der Talente fördert. So gehts: Bei Youtube "Secret-Talents" eingeben, auf den Kanal gehen und jeden Tag einmal... "Daumen hoch" bei ElephantSlackliner klicken. Es wäre echt cool wenn du Josua und Benni unterstützen würdest".

Jo, seltsame Sache, gerade weil ich meine Handynummer erst seit ca 2 Wochen habe und die nur wenigen Personen weitergegeben habe.. Wenn man die Nummern in google eingibt, findet man leider nichts weiter. Vlt meldet sich ja hier jemand, der auch so eine Youtube SMS bekommen hat oder etwas anderes nettes von dieser Nummer...

An meine alte Nummer hatte ich vor kurzer Zeit auch eine komische SMS bekommen "Hi! Bin grad auf ner party und musste an dich denken." Nummer: 015779329877 Uhrzeit 3.33 Uhr^^ 
Naiverweise hatte ich ein "Wer bist du" zurückgeantwortet, ist aber nichts weiteres passiert, auch auf der Handyrechnung ist nichts auffälliges...

Schon seltsam, dass diese SMS meist von einer 0157 Nummer kommen...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Oh man, schon wieder SMS Spam..
"du bist aber schwer zu erreichen und bist du auch single und hast lust was zu unternehmen dann melde dich mit JA oder aber wenn es nervt mit STOP!"

Kann man denn da gar nix machen??


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> > "...melde dich mit JA oder aber wenn es nervt mit STOP!"
> 
> 
> Kann man denn da gar nix machen??


Vielleicht bringt es ja was, diese "STOP" zu antworten. Die Gefahr ist jedoch groß, das da ein Rattenschwanz dran hängt und man dadurch nur die Existenz seiner eigenen Nummer bestätigt. Der Satzbau ist bekannt, z. B. hier unter 015783587111. An dieser Stelle sollt man eben nicht reagieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

hatte auch so eine SMS habe STOP zurückgeschrieben seitdem ist Ruhe


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hatte auch so eine SMS habe STOP zurückgeschrieben seitdem ist Ruhe



unregistriert/Gast...rofl, kann ich auch!

dürft klar sein, bloss NIE antworten!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*

Hallo!

Seit Wochen erhalten wir SMS mit dem Text:

du bist aber schwer zu erreichen, bist du auch Single
 und hast Lust was zu unternehmen dann melde dich 
mit JA oder wenn es nervt mit STOP

Die SMS kommen von folgenden Rufnummern:

01633927947,   01781445348,  015771541844
015771564972, 015771726237, 015775307180
015775349461, 015778951398, 015785914903
015785916342, 015785918229, 015785919801
015785936951, 015785941325, 015785941581
015785946681, 015785948363, 015785949416
015785951346, 015785952356

Wenn man mit Stop antwortet erhält mann weitere SMS von der 66266 und 88166.
Wie kann man die SMS-Flut Stoppen?

LG Theo


----------



## Reducal (9 Juni 2011)

*AW: SMS Spam*



Theo schrieb:


> Wie kann man die SMS-Flut Stoppen?


Wahrscheinlich nur über eine neue Nummer.


----------



## Laprimera (21 Juni 2011)

*SMS-Bomben!*
Meine Leidensgenossen haben ja offensichtlich jeweils nur *ein Exemplar* der jeweiligen SPAM-SMS erhalten.
Ich hab leider in den letzten fünf Monaten 6 verschiedene SMS von verschiedenen Absender-Nummern
erhalten, allerdings pro Exemplar *16-21mal!*
Ich weiß mir auch keinen anderen Rat als löschen, als Frau brauch ich keine fremden "sexy Fotos/Videobotschaften oder Dates mit Kati, Kim oder Nicky"!

Wen's interessiert, hier die Texte+Absendernummern:
14.02.11, 3:57 von 015784875040 _Hi bin die Julia 23J aus deiner Region!Lust am  _
_                                               Wochenende auf ein Treffen mit mir? Und soll ich dir ein _
_                                               sexy Foto senden? Zum Abrufen des Fotos sende _*OK*
*16mal!* 
20.02.11, 16:49 von 01773597062 gleicher Text  *12mal*
14.03.11, 7:42 von 015785935960 _du bist aber schwer zu erreichen und bist du auch Single_
_                                               und hast du Lust was zu unternehmen dann melde dich_
_                                               mit JA oder wenn es nervt, STOP unter _017668744788
*20mal*
21.03.11, 9:05 von 01773631200   _INFO:Sie haben eine Einladung von Kati aus ihrer Region_
_                                               erhalten+GratisVideo und Bild. Zum Abrufen der Daten_
_                                                senden Sie OK zurück_
*18mal*
06.05.11, 1:37 von 015784895636  _INFO: Kim aus deiner Region hat ihnen eine Private Date_
_                                                Einladung+Kostenloser MMS/Videobotschaft hinterlassen_
_                                                Zum kostenlosen Abrufen senden Sie JA zurück_
*21mal*
12.06.11, 2:23 von 01637495850    gleicher Text, Name "Nicky"
*20mal *


----------



## Laprimera (26 Juni 2011)

*Nachtrag:* Ich hab heute bei der Bundesnetzagentur Anzeige erstattet gegen die
Verbreiter dieser SMD-Bomben.
Hier gibt's das entsprechende Formular:
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...er/MitteilungRufnummernSpamMede.html?nn=64500


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2011)

Halte uns doch mal auf dem Laufenden, wie es weitergeht.

Danke!


----------



## Laprimera (28 Juni 2011)

Hallo Heiko,
gerne werde ich über die Fortschritte und Ergebnisse *hier* berichten.
Mit Facebook und Twitter hab ich nix am Hut! Mir reichen schon die
SMS-Bomben auf meinem Handy!


----------



## Heiko (28 Juni 2011)

Natürlich hier!
Facebook und Twitter muss ja niemand zwangsweise haben.


----------



## Gerald (5 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute!

Ich grüße Euch.
Mein Vater hat letzte Nacht gegen 3 Uhr auf genau so eine SMS von "Anja aus der Region" mit OK geantwortet... 

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was jetzt noch kommen wird? Dass er nicht mehr antworten soll hab ich ihm schon gesagt, hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und weitere Tipps zum Umgang mit dem Fakt, dass auf die Spam-SMS geantwortet wurde?

Ich bedanke im voraus und freue mich über dieses gute Forum!



Beste Grüße,

Gerald


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2011)

Ich würde erst mal abwarten, was passiert. Evtl. bei der Hotline anrufen und fragen, ob irgendwelche ungewöhnlichen SMS-Kosten aufgelaufen sind.
Vermutlich hat er sich jetzt für irgendeinen "Dienst" angemeldet.
Kannst Du mir sagen, wo er die SMS hingeschickt hat?

BTW: bitte keinesfalls die angekommene SMS löschen. Kannst Du die evtl. mal abschreiben oder abfotografieren und hier reinstellen?


----------



## Theo (14 August 2011)

Hallo,

die Bundesnetzagentur hat jetzt einige dieser Nummern abgeschaltet.

Link 03.08.2011:   http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...ListeMassnahmen/ListeMassnahmen_Basepage.html

LG Theo


----------



## Laprimera (16 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
obwohl mein Handy MMS empfangen kann, bekam ich heute eine SMS
mit folgendem Text:
*MMS-Dienst: Ein Bild konnte nicht zugestellt werden,*
*da ihr Handy für MMS nicht aktiv ist? Auf www.mms-empfang.net*
*könnten Sie Ihre Bilder abrufen. Code (...)*
*Absendenummer: +491707898288*

Natürlich hab ich gaaaanz vorsichtig auf die genannte Seite geschaut -
und sehr klein in einem Kästchen stand die Info: wenn man einen Button anklickt,
schließt man ein zweijähriges Abo für jährlich 72 Euro ab.

Immer wieder die gleichen alten Lumpereien!!!!!

Laprimera
"Holzauge sei wachsam!"


----------



## Laprimera (17 August 2011)

Hallo Heiko,
heute bekam ich diese Antwort von der Bundesnetzagentur:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> wir können Ihnen mitteilen, dass die in der Anlage angegebenen Rufnummern, die im Netz der Firma E-Plus Mobilfunk GmbH & Co.KG, E-Plus-Straße 1, 40472 Düsseldorf geschaltet waren, aufgrund der vorliegenden Beschwerden am 03.08.2011 abgeschaltet worden sind.
> 
> ...



[modedit by Hippo: Formatierung repariert]


----------



## Glory (31 August 2011)

Hallo,
ich war leider so dumm und hab auf mms portal.net die ´angebliche MMS´ angeschaut... dazu musste man sich ja leider anmelden, die kleinen kostenhinweise am rand habe ich übersehen..
jetzt sendeten sie mir schon eine Rechnung per E-mail. Ich will diese aber natürlich nicht zahlen, weil ich noch keinen Dienst in Anspruch genommen habe und auch nie werde. Gibt es irgendeine Möglikeit aus dem Dilemma rauszukommen??? Pramviera weißt du etwas?

Danke schon mal!


----------



## Glory (31 August 2011)

Laprimera meinte ich, sorry


----------



## BenTigger (31 August 2011)

Kleiner Kostenhinweis am Rand und nicht deutlich? Schon ist kein gültiger Vertrag geschlossen und ohne Vertrag bekommt von mir keiner Geld.... Typische Abo Abzockmasche...


----------



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

Hallo Glory,
kürzlich habe ich gelesen, dass es mittlerweile ein Gesetz gibt, wonach der User deutlich
und ausdrücklich auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit eines Internet-Dienstes hingewiesen werden muss.
Der Kostenhinweis links unten auf der Seite hätte Dich auf jeden Fall stutzig machen sollen.
Wenn Du aber bei der Angabe Deiner Personalien nicht gefragt wurdest, ob Du ein Abo abschließen
möchtest, dann handelt es sich um eine Abzockfalle, wovon ich mal ausgehe.
Sobald Du eine Rechnung von mms-Portal bekommst, per Einschreiben mit Rückschein kündigen,
damit Du auf der sicheren Seite bist. Auf jeden Fall lass Dich von Drohbriefen nicht ins Bockshorn
jagen.
Trotzdem frage ich mich wirklich, wie jemand trotz aller Warnungen in allen Medien noch
auf so eine Abzockerseite reinfallen kann? Ich geb meine persönlichen Daten nur äußerst selten
und nur nach reiflicher Überlegung preis.
Und die nächste Frage: Hast Du auf Deinem Handy noch nie eine MMS empfangen?? Wenn doch,
wieso solltest Du plötzlich zum MMS-Anschauen einen anderen Internetdienst außer Deinem
Provider benötigen?

Heißer Tipp: In Zukunft mindestens dreimal schauen und überlegen, bevor Du Name und Adresse
eintippst, es sei denn, die url hat ein Schloss!
*Laprimera*,
die Erste und Einzige


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> Hallo Glory,
> kürzlich habe ich gelesen, dass es mittlerweile ein Gesetz gibt, wonach der User deutlich
> und ausdrücklich auf die Kostenpflichtigkeit eines Internet-Dienstes hingewiesen werden muss...



Es gibt auch ein Gesetz nach dem Banküberfälle verboten sind ...


----------



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

...es ist ja zumindest ein löblicher Ansatz, wenn der Gesetzgeber sich bemüht,
Internet-User besser vor Abzocke zu schützen und mehr Rechtssicherheit zu
schaffen.


----------



## Hippo (1 September 2011)

Laprimera schrieb:


> ...es ist ja zumindest ein löblicher Ansatz, *wenn der Gesetzgeber sich bemüht, ...*


----------



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

Lieber Hippo,
es freut mich außerordentlich,
dass ich sooo zu Deiner Abendunterhaltung
beitragen konnte!!
Ich bin nun mal ein Optimist!.....
Leider werden die Dummen immer mehr statt weniger,
weshalb die Abzocker und Betrüger auch trotz aller Warnungen
immer weiter reichlich "Futter" finden.


----------



## BenTigger (1 September 2011)

Im Übrigen wird dieses Gesetz erst 2012 gültig... Ansonsten gibt es die Preisangabenverordnung (_PAngV_)
(oder so ähnlich) die aussagt, ein Vertrag ist erst dann gültig, wenn deutlich auf den Preis hingewiesen wurde. Und das gibt es schon lange...


----------



## Laprimera (1 September 2011)

Okay, Ben, hab verstanden!
Glory soll sichalso an diese Tipps halten:
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/tipps-fuer-opfer-von-abofallen-im-internet/
Alles klar!


----------



## manu1979 (3 September 2011)

hii!!
leider war ich auch so dumm und hab in meinem dilirium die seite angeklickt!!
habe auch per handy eine sms bekommen mit dem satz, sie haben eine mms aber ihr handy kann sie nicht empfangen, einfach code eingeben und ansehen!!
das habe ich dummerweise auch getan und meine persönlichen daten eingegeben!!
ich wollte mit sicherheit kein abbo bei diesem portal abschließen.
die kosten habe ich auch nicht gesehn, da sie am rand klein und versteckt standen!!
natürlich kam mir gleich eine rechnung per email zugeschickt mit 72,00 euro die ich bezahlen soll!!
kennt jemand die seite mms-portal.net??
hat evtl jemand die gleichen probleme?
was soll ich jetzt tun??
habe denen auch schon eine kündigung geschrieben aber keine antwort erhalten, nur immer die rechnung!!
ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen!!

danke


----------



## Karl 2222 (4 September 2011)

Mir ist das gleiche auch passiert. Was macht ihr denn dagegen??? Habe mal nen aufgesetzten Brief vom Verbraucherschutz hingeschickt. Mal schaun was da kommt.


----------



## scarface85 (4 September 2011)

hey,

mir ist genau das selbe passiert, mms-portal.net
ich warne immer alle anderen vor sowas und mach genau den gleichen Mist...

Welche Schritte leitet ihr ein?

Könntet ihr mal so einen Musterbrief vom Verbraucherschutz hier posten?


----------



## Laprimera (5 September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ist es denn so schwer, einem Link zu folgen????
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/tipps-fuer-opfer-von-abofallen-im-internet/

Lasst euch nicht einschüchtern, eine "Breiffreundschaft" bringt nix!


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2011)

scarface85 schrieb:


> mms-portal.net


Das ist ja interessant! Ein Hamburger Unternehmen, das den selben Geschäftszweck unterhält, wie seine Flensburger Mitbewerber (die mit den Münchener Scheinadressen) > HIER < und > HIER <.



> Phonik Deutschland UG (haftungsbeschränkt)
> 
> Neuer Wall 50
> 
> ...


----------



## manu1979 (5 September 2011)

hii!! habe der firma auch schon ein musterbrief von der verbraucherzentrale geschrieben, bringt aber nichts!! bitte auf keinenfall die rechnung zahlen!! was ich auch gemacht habe, ich habe mir die daten der bank wo das geld hingeht herausgeschrieben.
der haspa-bank habe ich den hinweis gegeben das der kontoinhaber internetberug betreibt. bitte macht das auch!! wenn zuviele vorfälle gemeldet werde, wird das konto von phonik... gesperrt!!
ganz wichtig nicht zahlen!
ich habe mms-portal auch nochmal eine email geschrieben das ich einen anwalt zugezogen habe und die daten der polizei übermitteln werde und auch strafanzeige stellen werde!!
bis jetzt habe ich aber noch nichts gehört!!
nur nicht einschüchtern lassen!!
weitere infos werden von mir dann folgen.
wir müssen dranbleiben das wir diese firma lahmlegen können!!

wünsche euch auch viel glück
manu1979


----------



## cindy (5 September 2011)

Hallo und guten Abend ihr Leidgenossen, auch ich habe leider den Link von MMS-Portal.net geöffnet und meine Daten eingegeben. 14 Tage später habe ich die Manung bekommen. Nach Rücksprache mit der Verbraucherzentrale, die mich auch auf das Formular gegen Abzockfallen hingewiesen hat, habe ich dieses ausgefüllt und per Einschreiben nach Hamburg Neuer Wall 50 gesendet. Die Antwort kam dann heute in Form von Textbausteinen und witzigerweise fast unleserlichem Nachnamen denn ich habe ein Ü dieses sieht dann dort so aus:
Ã¼ auch ein ß scheint man nicht schreiben zu könne und das als "deutscher Anbieter":
ÃŸ

Auch ich habe die hier erwähnten Schritte eingeleitet, die Bundesnetzagentur informiert und auch eine E-Mail an die Haspa versandt. Wir werden sehen was aus der ganzen Geschichte wird.


----------



## manu1979 (6 September 2011)

also ich hab schon eine antwort von der firma bekommen!!
trotz schreiben von der verbraucherzentrale... bleiben die hartnäckig!!
das einzige was sie mir angeboten haben, das sie mir das zweite jahr aus kulanzgründen streichen,
aber d.h. sie wollen trotzdem noch 72 euro für etws was man nicht nutz!
was für eine abzocke!!
ich werde aufjedenfall nicht zahlen!!
so leicht lass ich mich von denen nicht einschüchtern!
habt ihr schon was bekommen oder seit einen schritt weiter???
hoffe wir können die firma kleinbekommen!!

lg manu1979


----------



## cindy (6 September 2011)

Hallo,
habe bisher nur weitere Zahlungsaufforderungen bekommen und eine Mail, dass sie auf meinen Brief ( Formular der Verbraucherzentrale) nicht eingehen. Darin sind naütrlich wirre Begründungen angegeben warum sie auf die Zahlung trotzdem bestehen müssen usw.
Ich ärgere mich, dass ich leider auch diesen Fehler begangen habe und mich dort angemeldet habe und hoffe wir können dafür beitragen, das diesen Verbrechern das Handwerk gelegt wird.
Das Problem war bei mir leider, als ich die Seite über mein Smartphone abgerufen habe, wurde das Kleingedruckte mit der Gebühr von 72 Euro nicht angezeigt. So wird es wahrscheinlich noch einigen anderen gehen oder?

lg cindy


----------



## manu1979 (6 September 2011)

so war es bei mir auch, die wollten von dem schreiben der verbraucherzentrale nichts wissen, nur wirres zeug zur ablehnung haben sie mir geschrieben!!
ich könnte mich auch köpfen, das ich so doof war und mich dort angemeldet hab!
das komsiche war bei mir, ich bin nicht mal auf die startseite der firma gelangt sondern nur, bitte geben sie den code ein, und da stand nichts mit sie buchen ein abo und es kostet 72,00 euro.
so eine frechheit, das man menschen so abzocken muss!!
wie gesagt ich bezahle nicht!
wenn wir alle zusammenhalten können wir es schaffen und die firma lahmlegen!
ich würde es toll finden wenn ihr eure fortschritte hier posten würdet.
danke


----------



## cindy (6 September 2011)

Sehr geehrte Frau xxxxxxx, 

vielen Dank für Ihre Mail vom 05.09.2011. 
Wir bestätigen den Eingang und bitten um Ihr Verständnis, dass wir aufgrund des Bankgeheimnisses keine Auskünfte erteilen können. 

 
 Mit freundlichen Grüßen
 S L
 _____________________
 Hamburger Sparkasse 
 Filiale Großer Burstah
 Ecke Adolphsplatz/Gr.Burstah
 20457 Hamburg
 Tel.:+49 40 3579-3639
 Fax:+49 40 3579-3034


----------



## manu1979 (6 September 2011)

oh, das ist ja mal super. aber trotzdem heißt es nicht, das wir den schrott bezahlen müssen!!
warten wir mal ab, wie weit die firma geht um an ihr geld zu kommen!!
aber egal welche schritt die firma geht, ich zahle nicht!!
ein bekannter hat bei der polizei gearbeitet, den hab ich gefragt, meinte, zahl den scheiß nur nicht!!
so werde ich es auch tun!!
ich sag jetzt mal blöd, abwarten und kaffee trinken!
lassen wir uns überraschen wie weit sie noch gehn!! kennst du auch noch andere betroffene??
oder ws machen die anderen hier in dem forum??


----------



## blowfish (7 September 2011)

manu1979 schrieb:


> wie weit die firma geht um an *ihr geld* zu kommen!!



Wie so an ihr Geld? 
Ich dachte es ist euer Geld, an dass sie ran wollen.
Also immer schön standhaft bleiben


----------



## manu1979 (7 September 2011)

ja, sorry sollte unser geld heißen!!
so jetzt  habe ich die nächste mahnung bekommen!
jetzt soll ich 75,00 euro bezahlen. wenn ich das nicht bis 14.09.2011 mache, dann werden sie ein inkassobüro einschalten und vor gericht gehn, weil sie daten von mir hahen, werden sie gewinnen und auf mich werden hohe kosten zukommen.
kann ich da immer noch ruhig bleiben oder was soll ich tun??
habt ihr auch schon sowas bekommen, und was habt ihr gemacht?
danke

lg manu 1979


----------



## Anonymus (7 September 2011)

Das gleiche haben sie mir heute auch geschrieben. 75 Euro wollen die jetzt und drohen mit Mahnbescheid und Inkassobüro. Was macht ihr denn?


----------



## manu1979 (7 September 2011)

ich zahle trotzdem nicht, wegen mir können se schreiben was sie wollen!!


----------



## manu1979 (8 September 2011)

bitte wendet euch an die landesmediengestalt


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2011)

manu1979 schrieb:


> bitte wendet euch an die landesmediengestalt


Wozu soll das gut sein? Welche Kompetenz vermutest du denn da? Da ist der Hinweis auf ein örtlich zuständiges Beschwerdeamt zutreffender.


----------



## manu1979 (8 September 2011)

habe die info auch nur von der bundesnetzagentur


----------



## Karl22222 (8 September 2011)

Meinst du Landesmedienanstalt? Was soll man denen denn schicken?


----------



## manu1979 (8 September 2011)

ja oder so, ist das gleich!!
schickst denen das du einen missbrauch an internetabzocke melden willst, mit der internetadresse und den kontaktdaten der firma!!


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2011)

DAS ist (wie schon angedeutet) aber völliger Unsinn! Die Landesmedienanstalten sind in Sachen Internet nicht zuständig. Mit solchen "Meldungen" werden nur unnötige Verwaltungsabläufe losgetreten und Manpower vergeudet. Also bitte, lasst das!

Wenn schon die Bundesnetzagentur solche hirnlosen Infos verteilen sollte (was kaum zu glauben ist), dann könnt ihr gut die Ohnmacht deutscher Behörden erkennen, da hierzulande eigentlich niemand für derartige Probleme zuständig ist, außer den zivilen Gerichten.


----------



## manu1979 (22 September 2011)

hii ihr!!
habt ihr schon irgendwelche fortschritte zwecks Mahnungen...
oder habt ihr es geschaft, das ganze loszuwerden??


----------



## Karl222222 (22 September 2011)

Hab heute einen Brief bekommen aber noch nicht aufgemacht... Du auch?


----------



## manu1979 (22 September 2011)

ja, habe heute nochmal eine mahnung per post bekommenm, da steht der gleiche text drin wie bei den vorherigen mahnungen auch!! und das sie mir nochmal ein datum setzten wann ich bezahlen muss! wenn nicht, dann inkasso!! habe das ganze mit meinem freund besprochen und er hat auch gesagt, zahl das nicht, die wollen dich einschüchtern. " eine IP-Adresse bedeutet überhaupt nichts, denn eine Zuordnung ist nur schwer durchzuführen."
da ich eh nur mit einem surfstick im internet war, und das nicht einmal meiner war!
deshalb sich nicht einschüchtern lassen! wie gesagt, wenn was vom gericht, also gerichtliches mahnverfahren kommt, dann muss man reagieren und einen anwalt suchen!


----------



## manu1979 (22 September 2011)

hier den link, wo ich das mit der ip-adresse gelesen hab!!
http://www.echte-abzocke.de/compute...ofalle-tun-bei-abzocke-inkl-musterbriefe.html


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2011)

Eine IP-Adresse beweist keinen Vertragsabschluss. Die IP-Adresse können sich die Abzocker ausdrucken und über den Lokus nageln.

Inkassobüros haben keine Sonderrechte. Das sind keine Behörden, sondern nur private Schreibdienstleister, die ihren Auftraggebern die Mahnarbeit abnehmen. Mehr als alberne Briefe verschicken können die auch nicht.

Falls ein Mahnbescheid vom Gericht käme (gelber Brief): Widerspruch erklären binnen 14 Tagen und zurück ans Gericht schicken. Aber es ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, dass so etwas kommt.

Noch unwahrscheinlicher ist eine Klage vor Gericht, und selbst dann hätte man immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, um sich mit einem Anwalt zu wehren. Die Aussichten für die Abzocker wären denkbar schlecht, denn die könnten schon nicht einmal einen Vertragsschluss beweisen, geschweige denn den Erhalt einer Widerrufsbelehrung u.s.w.
Daher klagen die auch nicht.

Ansonsten können die Euch gar nichts. Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Papier ist geduldig.


----------



## Karl222222 (22 September 2011)

Da kann ich mich meinem Vorgänger nur anschließen! Auf keinen Fall bezahlen!!!


----------



## cindy (26 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute auch diesen wunderschönen Brief erhalten: letzte Mahnung, zahlen sie bis... sonst Inkassobüro bla bla...
mir ist zwar etwas mulmig dabei, aber ich habe nicht vor den Mist zu bezahlen!
Wie verbleibt ihr? Oder gibt es schon wieder was Neues?

LG


----------



## Hippo (26 September 2011)

Nö - nix zahlen gilt in solchen Fällen seit Jahren und da wirds auch dabei bleiben ...


----------



## julchen2424 (6 Oktober 2011)

Ich würde auch nichts zahlen. Solche SMS Nachrichten erreichen mich immer wieder und es ist einfach nur nervig. Doch anstatt diese Kommentarlos zu löschen sollte man sich dagegen wehren.

Eine Meldung an die Bundesnetzagentur und solche Einträge hier helfen anderen davon bescheid zu wissen. So wie es aussieht fallen da nämlich noch zu viele drauf rein.

Es gibt auch einen Sammelthread zu diesem Thema:
http://www.whocallsyou.de/num/community-sms-spam-mit-handynummern-sammelthread
Die Absendernummer und den Nachrichtentext dort posten und andere wissen bescheid


----------



## Erdnuss29 (17 Oktober 2011)

Alexander007 schrieb:


> *AW: SMS Spam*
> 
> Habe dieses Forum leider erst heute entdeckt. Die Absender-Nummer meiner sms war die 015775341457
> Text: "du bist aber schwer zu erreichen, und bist du auch Single und hast Lust was zu unternehmen dann melde dich mit JA oder aber wenn es nervt mit STOP !!!"
> ...


 
Hey....kannst du mir vielleicht verraten, was aus der sache geworden ist....danke schonmal


----------



## No name (24 Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr heute auch wieder einen Brief bekommen?
Wann hört diese Scheiße endlich auf?

Grüße


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2011)

Könnte noch dauern ...

>>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Triangelus_kalletalus


----------



## monz (12 Mai 2012)

Hat auch schon einer von Euch diese Handynummer bekommen?Mit der Nachricht Kati aus der Region sucht für das Wochenende Sexkontakt. Sende Bild.


----------



## tommy tulpe (12 Mai 2012)

monz schrieb:


> Hat auch schon einer von Euch diese Handynummer bekommen?Mit der Nachricht Kati aus der Region sucht für das Wochenende Sexkontakt. Sende Bild.


 
Hallo
melde die Rufnummer, mit Datum und den Text der SMS an die Bundesnetzagentur.

*Bundesnetzagentur *
*Nördeltstr. 5 *
*59872 Meschede*
*E-Mail:* [email protected]

mfg Tommy


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2012)

...bitte nicht einfach nur so per eMail, das erfordert zu hohen Verwaltungsaufwand! Besser so:


Laprimera schrieb:


> Hier gibt's das entsprechende Formular:
> http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...er/MitteilungRufnummernSpamMede.html?nn=64500


----------



## tommy 000000000000 (12 Mai 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...bitte nicht einfach nur so per eMail, das erfordert zu hohen Verwaltungsaufwand! Besser so:


 
Dann wird sich die Rufnummer wohl bald in dieser Liste wiederfinden.

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...ListeMassnahmen/ListeMassnahmen_Basepage.html 

Mich würde es schon interesieren, welche Servicerufnummer bei Antwort an die Mobilfunkrufnummer denn beworben wird?  (Die 25825 oder die 09005124567)

Mfg tommy


----------



## monz (12 Mai 2012)

Hallo ich habe ganz vergessen die Handynummer bei meiner Frage hinzuschreiben. Also sie lautet 015739206931 und bezieht sich auf die sms von einer Kati die ein Wochenendsexkontakt sucht.Die sms kam zweimal auf den Handy von meinen Freund aber die zweite hatte eine andere Handynummer die ging ungefähr so wie die erste nur die letztn sieben Zahlen waren anders also 01573 leider habe ich die Nummer nicht notiert wollte mein Freund nicht nerven.
Monz


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (14 Mai 2012)

Ach, Kati mal wieder. Die Kati-Masche ist schon seit ein paar Jahren bekannt.


----------



## MarcAnton (27 September 2016)

Würde mich auch interessieren was aus der Sache geworden ist, ich habe nämlich auch eine ähnliche SMS bekommen, und zwar vor kurzem. Blöderweise habe ich darauf geantwortet und dann ging der Ärger los !


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2016)

Schon mal aufs Datum der letzten Posts geguckt?


----------



## DJango (21 März 2017)

ich krieg ständig solche posts von normalen handynummern
was kann man dagegen machen


----------



## Hippo (22 März 2017)

a) Löschen
b) Mittels Sperrliste des Handys sperren
c) Sperr-App suchen
d) einfach ignorieren


----------



## Gendarmo (31 Dezember 2017)

Kopf in den Sand stecken hilft aber auch nichts.


----------



## Hippo (31 Dezember 2017)

Hast bessere Vorschläge?


----------



## Klausdabei (22 März 2018)

Alter thread, aber topaktuell.
Momentan sind die SMS Spammer wieder sehr aktiv


----------



## Alarik (29 März 2018)

Ich wurde die Nachricht sofort löschen


----------

